# Puppy K - Pup only wants to hang with humans!



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

I don't really have any help, but I just wanted to say I know how you feel! I don't have a dog yet, but my daughter is just like that! She is five and when in a situation with lots of kids she prefers to hang out with adults. It can be kind of embarrassing and you wonder why yours isn't going with the flow of the group! She my only child but her dad has other kids so I'm not sure that its really about socialization as much as personality. So I just wanted to say that I feel for you, but it's probably not as dire as it seems! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes it is somewhat of a weird feeling/scene to watch... I have even plopped him dead center of the group & he looks at the dogs like "yea right - I'm out of here" and marches right on over to any person in the room... 

So no pooch yet - considering buying/adopting one??


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Not to laugh at your frustration, but that is just so like a poodle! _Other dogs? Feh! Not when there's people to meet and greet!_ :smile:


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

My daughter and I really want a poodle. Still in the planning stages though. Finding a breeder and saving up the money for one  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

NYNIC715: I can see how it would be frustrating not to have your pup want to join in with the others, but as long as he is not fearful of them, I wouldn't worry about it too much. It doesn't sound like he is running to people to save him from all the scary puppies, more like he just wants to great and love on everybody. As someone said above, he may simply prefer people to other dogs. It is also entirely possible that he would enjoy certain breeds more than others...is there another poodle in your class? 

Socialization with other dogs is definately important, but to my mind that means more that a dog learns to be comfortable and confident around other dogs, not necessarily that he wants to play with every dog he meets.


----------



## Pampered Pooch (Jul 12, 2011)

How long have you been doing the hour a week In group play?

I think your poodle will eventually come around, & that it is great socialization in itself - even if he doesn't want to necessarily play with the others. 

I'd keep it up. Sounds like your at the start of doing a great Job of raising a well rounded poodle.

:five:


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

You definitely came to the right forum!!! I didn't think I would be using the forum as much as I do!!! Definitely a wealth of knowledge and info throughout here & the memebers are awesome! When you get one - be sure to post pictures for everyone!!! Enjoy the process - it is a long one - but most definitely worth the wait!


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL yes! I sometimes think he believes he is a human as well!!!

sometimes too smart for their own good!


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Socialization with other dogs is definately important, but to my mind that means more that a dog learns to be comfortable and confident around other dogs, not necessarily that he wants to play with every dog he meets.[/QUOTE]

Exactly - I really do not care if he wants to play or not - but rather that he is OK of them and not running away. I catch him sometimes looking to run off - tail drops - THAT is what I am mainly not happy about. He does not growl, bark nor does he nip - but more like "eek a dog - I am SOO out of here"


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Pampered Pooch said:


> How long have you been doing the hour a week In group play?
> 
> I think your poodle will eventually come around, & that it is great socialization in itself - even if he doesn't want to necessarily play with the others.
> 
> ...


Only 2 classes so far - next week is cancelled due to the 4th.... I do hope it is more of a confusion thing as I just want him to be comfortable around dogs in general - sound and even temperment wih all dogs... 

Thank you! This is the 3rd spoo in my house - my 2nd passed in September 2013. I knew there were some faults with him - nothing worrisome but more of annoyances - all my fault... This time I did a lot more investigating / researching etc... Puppy K is just the first of his training - he will continue on after to more classes. Depending if he is in his teenage moments I may break him from classes until he calms down...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

actually your pup sounds like a pretty savvy little guy to me. people pet you, tell you how cute and lovable you are, and give treats. other pups try to tumble you around, mount you, and give nips. which would you choose? 

i suspect if there were no people around, he would have no problem playing with the other pups, since he doesn't seem to be afraid of them, just prefers going where the goodies are (or may be). 

you're just being exposed to the level of intelligence that made me decide when i knew i was going to have to go with a smaller dog that it would have to be a toy poodle. my lowchen (mini poodle size) have proven too intelligent for me to settle for something less.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

My Toy is the same way...She has always preferred people to dogs. She has spent most of her life living with 4 Bichons and a BichonPoo .

Our CGC trainer told me that she didn't need to like being around other dogs she just needed to be polite to them. Her Service Dog trainer said that Jolie is just not a "dog person". Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

